# Louisville



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Has anyone shot Nfaa in Louisville. I'm wondering if the vendors show up for this shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I`m going and I think they do ..


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes they do


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

they are better set up than Vegas plus everyone is in one room shooting either side of the vendors


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds like a trip to the bank is required. Thanks fifi


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

We're heading out tomorrow. See you all there


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Who is all going Bernie?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

4 of us going as well...from ottawa


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Morgan my 3d sponsor from spruce wood leasing and myself.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

First time at Louisville and it is amazing. So many people and target butts they seem to go on forever. Shooting at 7am hope for the best.


----------



## GateWay (Feb 7, 2013)

Good luck and great shooting.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

how did every one make out? i herd some of our guys did well.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I shot up a storm,sh-t storm that is but a few did very well. Morgan McLean shot 300 57x for his first big shoot. Getting to be on the practice butts with Perkins , Reo , baeubouff was pretty cool. Those guys can shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Just made it back 2:30 am tuesday left at 6 am monday ... took us 20 hours in the snow and white outs at a safe pace.. we brought some hardware home with us... Eric won young adult again for his second time ... Petter garette took freestyle recurve or whatever the name is and myself the senior longbow division.. we had a great time and good to see some old buddies ... I`m beat


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Congratulations to everyone. What longbow are you shooting ted?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

A beautiful RODNEY WRIGHT from waterloo quebec... Almost the same as the one I give away at might shoot yearly.. Hope I can again this year.. sweet shooter for sure...


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

good on everyone who did well and those that had a good time, good to see some medals cross the border, ted i want in next year.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there a Canadian branch of the IFAA or do we just have to go across the border and shoot NFAA?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

We have OAA 5spot


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

we do have nfaa in canada as well with the blue target scored 5 4 3 2 1 ... I shot one earlier this year


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

waneman call me re our trip in oct thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

waneman check out the thread who is this guy by jeronimo nice hardware eh


----------

